# Podcasts?



## Mythos (Mar 5, 2011)

Do you guys have any fantasy or writing podcasts you like to listen to?


----------



## Black Dragon (Mar 5, 2011)

My favorite is Writing Excuses.  It's hosted by Brandon Sanderson and two of his friends.  Brandon is a writing professor as well as an author, and it shows.  While it covers all aspects of writing fiction, it tends to focus heavily on fantasy (as that's Brandon's forte).


----------



## JCFarnham (Mar 5, 2011)

Oooo wow. Didn't know this kind of thing existed! May have to take a listen.

In case you couldn't tell I'm all for studying how others go about The Craft


----------



## Mythos (Mar 5, 2011)

I like to listen to the Pendragon Variety Podcast.


----------



## At Dusk I Reign (Mar 16, 2011)

The only podcasts I've listened to in recent years have been from the Decoder Ring Theatre - The Red Squirrel and Jack Justice. For some reason they tickle me, though I can't put my finger on exactly                
  why.


----------

